# Can you hook a Mac mini up to a regular TV?



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi All

I know you can attach a Mini to a newer lcd/plasma tv but can you attach it to a regular old crappy TV?

Cheers!!

Chris


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

you'd need some kind of video converter, and the results probably won't be very good since a standard TV doesn't have the resolution to render enough detail for it to be usable. okay for video and picture viewing, but you wouldn't be able to read text off the screen.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Get one of these http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?productLearnMore=M9267G/A it will handle the video. You'll also need either an S-video cable or a RCA cable. I assume your old crappy TV has s-video or an RCA jack for video in.

edit: For sound out to the TV you'd need a stereo mini plug to RCA plug adapter which you can buy at Radio Shack and add RCA cables.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks Kosh


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Would love to hear how this works out for you. I would love a mini to hook to my tv and sounds sytem. A nice little juke box!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

FYI Guys...

I have tried doing this with a Sony KV34HS420 HDTV... the results are under-whelming to say the least.

The problem is that Apple does not provide decent video drivers to do this correctly. Now if you use the S-Video option on a regular screen (what is called an SD screen) you will be able to see things, however print smaller than 28 points will be virtually unreadable.

I had a broken Laptop under my TV for the longest time as a media player... It worked, was it great... no. That's why I went and bought an HDTV after the mini was released. I was hoping that the mini could act as a media station for my TV ( I love hooking my PB into the TV for slideshows, etc...), however the result when I tried doing this were less than spectacular.

I think Apple is squandering a huge market potential by not releasing two things... A UI option for a media center (Yeah I've looked at Center Stage... and even thought of making my own using Flash) and the second being suitable drivers to display on a HDTV.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I use my Mac Mini connected this way:

DVI out ->Apple DVI/composite adaptor->line-in of VCR->plain-Jane TV via coaxial.

Reading text is hard, though using the Universal access' zoom feature gets ya by when you need it. We use this setup for watching DVDs and iTunes artwork. I also have the Keyspan Digital Media Remote ( http://www.keyspan.com/products/usb/remote/ ). my son also plays games on the TV this way.

I also have a BenQ 17" display for "real" computer work. You can swap between them with the Mac asleep. It's a hassle, but I'm not ready to spend the US$250.00 for a fricking DVI switcher!

I also have a Firewire video bridge and have been scouring the web for a solution to route DVD and Quicktime player video through it then onwards to my VCR->TV so i don't have to swap DVi cables. Research is inconclusive. Will be looking at some solutions offered by this guy:

http://www.valencio.com/


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Nice setup machaholic.

How do movies look?


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

I have my mini hooked to my 47 inch tv. Everything looks great. I use 856 by 480 and I calibrated it. The odd time I can't read something I click on view and make the text larger. I bought a Gyration mouse that works in the air and also works great. I'm surprised how good the s-video looks.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

The look just fine!  iPhoto-sourced screensavers are a delight, what with my almost 3,000 family photos from over the years. Games are a treat on a 27" boob-tube. I watched the WWDC keynote this way from the comfort of my couch. It looked just fine. It's web surfing/email and of course office functions where it lacks. Like it aint hi def, but it'll do.

The ONE BIG drawback to using the Mini in any entertainment scenario is its sole video output. eMacs, iMacs and laptops all have integrated displays with video outs to boot.

On a related note, I also bought a WONDERFUL 2.1 speaker system for the living room: the Logitech X-230 ( http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9066 ). The price was awesome -- only $48.00 at Canada Computers ( http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=005655&cid=SP ) -- and yet they sound just WONDERFUL! I -- and others I have played them for -- was VERY surprised!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If you want to use it as a monitor, then it'll look pretty lousy. BUT, if you want to use it for iTunes, movies, etc.. using the adapter with s-video, it'll look great! Pretty similar to a dvd player.


----------

